# crab meat



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Can Piranhas eat crab meat if it is cleaned then run under water?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they can eat crabs - try adding a red clawed crab to your tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah no problemm...just clean properly like you said


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> they can eat crabs - try adding a red clawed crab to your tank


 Aren't crabs and lobsters in the same tank for your Ps bad?? I mean when the Ps are sleeping, ca crab/lobster can just coime by and *SNAP*. Dead or injured piranha.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > they can eat crabs - try adding a red clawed crab to your tank
> ...


 Just don't buy a 25" lobster, and the p's will be safe








They can be dangerous, but as long as the crabs, lobsters or wahetever are smaller than the p's, I guess it'll be fine. I actually think crustaceans have much more trouble saving their asses...

I think p's sleep in the mid and upper water levels (that's where I see them when I get home from a night out), so out of harm's way.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the red clawed crabs - if that is even what they are called - dont even bother neon tetras, so piranhas will be safe.

I have even lost them to community fish before


----------

